# Coopers creek info please



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone hunted Coopers creek before.  I see that they have a adult/child gun hunt in early October.  Was thinking of taking my sons up there and giving it a try.  I know the mountain WMA's tend to be tough with lower deer numbers.  Is it worth a drive up there from Buford?


----------



## Blackberryhill (Aug 26, 2010)

I made a trip to Coopers Creek Dec. '09 with my dad and brother. We scouted one day and hunted about 3 days. We only found a small amount of sign for deer and bears. My brother and I had a doe walk into a food plot on afternoon, but no bucks made an appearance. We didn't see any bears, but found some fresh sign the last day we hunted. Never heard about any bears being killed, saw several bucks that were killed by other hunters, only one was a good buck if you're looking for a wallhanger. Mostly meat deer were being shot. There are plenty of hogs according to the Rangers at the check station, but never found them either. Coopers Creek is a beautiful place to huunt and camp, but I think you need more scouting time to have a productive hunt. We travel from Savannah to hunt the mountains and don't get to scout until the day before the hunt starts. We're going back to north GA again this year, but somewhere different. We haven't decided on a destination yet, but it will definately be a WMA. Hoping to see some bears this year and maybe a hog. Good luck, and post if you find any good info on some places to hunt bear, hogs, or big bucks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 27, 2010)

The hunt runs Friday and Saturday which makes it tough to hunt on Fridays with the kids in school. The success might not be as good as some of the other WMAs, but there's a fairly good chance to take a deer and you might even see a hog or bear. Two years ago there were at least 3 bears taken on the a/c hunt. I don't recall any being taken last year.

They do serve hotdogs on Saturday around noon and they have raffles for the kids.


----------



## krittergitter (Aug 29, 2010)

sucks ...i have done it for three years and havent seen anything but turkey


----------



## bradlester (Sep 1, 2010)

The hunting is difficult if you haven't been able to scout much.  I took my son last year for his first real hunting trip and he had a great time.  We did a lot of walking and he really enjoyed the lunch and raffles on saturday.  It is a good chance to enjoy an early rifle hunt.


----------



## XJ Hunter (Sep 6, 2010)

Try the allatoona adult child hunt. I went there 3 years with my dad with me actually hunting and got 2 and had a friend get one the other year. Also the last 2 years i have bagged 2 small 6 points and a doe from allatoona during the regular season.


----------



## Canebrake (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you camp anywhere on Coopers Cr. since its in the Chatt. Forest or is it restricted to that central camping area?  Thanks!


----------



## Blackberryhill (Oct 7, 2010)

You can camp anywhere on Coopers Creek that is not posted "No Camping". There are three very nice camping areas, but if you want a little more privacy you can venture into other areas and find a place to set up camp. Space can be difficult to find if you are using a camper(R.V.), but if you are using a tent then your options are almost limitless. Just make sure you don't set up in an area that is posted or you may have some problems. Enjoy, and good luck.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 8, 2010)

I live near Coopers Creek but hunted it for the first time last year. I was on deer most days, including one little buck who practically walked over me while I was sitting...I let him walk. I see most of the deer on Coopers near the property boundaries where they are feeding on gardens and crops. 

Hunting up there is GOOD EXERCISE!


----------

